
ACL2 Version 6.5 - lelf
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/moore/acl2/
======
dbpokorny
Still no epsilon-delta support? This is the sort of thing I have in mind:
[http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/110573/continuous-
fu...](http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/110573/continuous-function-on-
a-compact-metric-space-is-uniformly-continuous)

